# MY CHICKENS ATE RANDOM MUSHROOMS WHAT DO I DO



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

MY CHICKENS ATE THESE MUSHROOMS ARE THEY GOING TO BE OKAY???


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

i dont know if they are poisonous mushrooms my pet chicken and others ate these and quite a bit too. should i be worried? what can i do for them?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I looked up some things about it and said it would be fine someone said theirs eat mushrooms everyday and have no ill side effect.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At this point you'll have to trust that they knew what they were doing.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

The residence time for chickens is about 2 to 4 hours. That is, from the time they eat something to the time it comes out the other end is about 2-4 hours. If your chickens were to have any ill effects from eating the mushrooms you would know it pretty quickly.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

imnukensc said:


> The residence time for chickens is about 2 to 4 hours. That is, from the time they eat something to the time it comes out the other end is about 2-4 hours. If your chickens were to have any ill effects from eating the mushrooms you would know it pretty quickly.


At the sanctuary we have a multi-page list of all the plants that are toxic to the horses or other animals. Over the years, I have worried about all the things the birds eat while free ranging but I don't think I've ever had a sick bird from plant material they ate. The emus would eat just about anything.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I worried about my horses eating the daffodils in their field. They never touched them. So they knew they were not something to munch on.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

My couple acres is full of stuff that is supposedly toxic to chickens. They either don't eat it or eat so little of it that I've never seen any effects.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

OK, my chickens seem to be fine but that still scared the heck out of me. All my animals have been getting into stuff they're not supposed to be getting into. my dog stole a pound of butter the other day :/


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Good thing my coffee was sitting on the side table.


----------

